# 4G launch Tomorrow



## theserpent (Apr 10, 2012)

> NEW DELHI: Communications minister Kapil Sibal is expected to launch Bharti Airtel's broadband wireless access (BWA) services based on 4G technology in Kolkata on Tuesday.
> 
> "We are expecting communications minister Kapil Sibal tomorrow," a senior company executive said.
> 
> A successor to the 3G and 2G families, 4G is expected to be five times quicker than 3G services. It would offer services such as high-definition mobile TV and video conferencing.




Sibal to launch India's first 4G service tomorrow - The Times of India


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

A country where even 3G has not established properly, good luck with that 4G.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*



desiJATT said:


> A country where even 3G has not established properly, good luck with that 4G.



When prices will be low enough people will definitely get 3g. Most of the people have 3g handsets. So compatibility won't be an issue for now.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

Yea nokia has 3.5g  So it will be better.So basically,it will take another 3-4 months for 4g to some across the whole country.Or i fell they will set up 4g only in METROS.But let them reduce 3g prices throughout the country say.
100 Bucks for 5 gb(2g),2gb(3g) so on


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

3.5G is similar to what *EDGE/2.5G is to GPRS/2G(an upgrade basically).*
Most of current generation devices are 3.75G capable(HSDPA~7mbps).
For Proper 4G Experience we need LTE devices like HTC One-X.

LOL.Airtel is talking about 4G and there current 3G Tariff Plan rates are skyrocketing and no good for mass adoption.
Moreover there speeds sucks in context of what they promised to provide.
I am using airtel 3G for over a week now and barely it crosses 300kbps ,though once in a while it shots upto as much as 1mbps-4mps for few minutes but that useless.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

LOLL The FUP is lame after crossin limit speed it 



Spoiler



126 kbps


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

Guys, Airtel already launched plans for 4g 
see this!

Bharti Airtel launches 4G in Kolkata; data plans start at Rs. 999 for 6GB - Internet | ThinkDigit News


----------



## theserpent (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

@sujeet 1 mb/s ?


----------



## zegulas (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

What is the use of such plans? Rs.999 for 6GB! are you kidding me airtel?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*



zegulas said:


> What is the use of such plans? Rs.999 for 6GB! are you kidding me airtel?



Bro.even 3g was similar.Tata was giving 5 gb for 950 rs

I really hate airtel 3G.Almost my whole city has 3G.Only my area and some 3-4 areas dont get 3g.
Offtopic:
I had gone a mall..some floors get 3g and some dont


----------



## funskar (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

4g will b same fail as 3g in india..
costly data packs..
airtel launchd 4g in kol.. 999 for 6gb..
Costlier than 3g. airtel 3g give 10gb in 1100.
Don't know when we will have atleast 2mbps true ul plan or good fup plan uner 1k in india..
Sibal eyes for 2mbps bb not before 2015..


----------



## zegulas (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

That is why I am still using 2G! 
3G or 4G, they both are not ready yet for mass consumption.. given the tariff and expensive handsets..


----------



## funskar (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*



zegulas said:


> That is why I am still using 2G!
> 3G or 4G, they both are not ready yet for mass consumption.. given the tariff and expensive handsets..



Handsets are onetime investment or we can buy good usb modems for 3g-4g under 5k bt the tariff plans should b justfied ..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

Let others(i.e tata,RIL,BSNL)Enter 4g market.Might be by dec 2012.Then im sure 3g will reduce.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

When the price-rates for using 3G services are so high, how will someone go for 4G usage?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

Well first time I watched that some services is launched to Kolkata at first position 

Anyway, here are the plans..!!



> plan name	         rentals (per month-INR)	free quota (GB)	speed post FUP (kbps)
> breakfree	                    999	                        6	                    128
> breakfree max	           1399	                        9	                    128
> breakfree ultra	           1999	                       18	                    128
> ...



tariffs for airtel 4G LTE

Besides these, I called them up today afternoon, here are the prices of devices...
*Dongle : 7999/-
CPE : 7750/-*


----------



## theserpent (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

*wtff*!!!!!! 8000


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> tariffs for airtel 4G LTE
> 
> Besides these, I called them up today afternoon, here are the prices of devices...
> *Dongle : 7999/-
> CPE : 7750/-*



OMG!
This has really put me off. Was thinking of getting a 4g dongle to replace my ailing BSNL so called "Broadband"
But Rs.8000 is way too much  cannot buy. Too too pricey.
None of phones I have support 4g.


@everyone Guys, this wont be fail. The plans are ok(initially everything will be highly priced, remember the PS3 which costed Rs.25000 initially?)

But the thing which will make it fail are dongle prices. I dont see any commoner shelling out so much money for it.


----------



## Aryansh (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

don't worry about the dongle prices
be patient, they will reduce once all the operators launch their services, which i think is about 4-6 month..
initially 3g dongle prices were also high..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

*FAINTS Again
Let RIM,BSNL Start 4G.Airtels success over the past years have effected there f****** brains.
Thats Why these Days airtel is loosing its Charm.No proper 3G network.Sh!tty Broadband plans
I dont get it HYD has better airtel plans (at around 700 if u cross Ur Limit u get 512 Kbps) compared to the rest of indias 256

Is it mee only?
Or did airtel remove 3G tariffs from Kolkata cant find it in the website

*Airtel Just thinks that People in india are extreme rich and  will Buy 4G.*
Anyone will Finsh 6 gb in a day(In these speed   ) and be stuck with 126 *KBPS*
*I.E 15-20 KB/S*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

That's right. I was happy that first time some service launched at Kolkata in first position..!! So thought of giving it a try..!!

But dumped the idea after contacting them


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

lets see.. wht Reliance 4G has to offer....


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*



serpent16 said:


> @sujeet 1 mb/s ?


Yup.Check this out.This is what i am getting with Airtel 3G currently on galaxy y.
Basically peak speeds are achieved in Youtube Video Streaming..Cant say about other video sharing sites.
*i.minus.com/iEhGCMLUl1zgQ.jpg

Just dont ask about the weird URL in the Address bar and also why i am using IE9.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

8k for the *&*^$ dongle, are they kidding us!


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

Better get a BSNL broadband connection with wifi modem and rock!!
or else get a Tata docomo Sim (2G) and get a a Rs.149 Recharge and have 4.8 GB


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*

4.8gb???
weird limit.
Could have been 5GB.
Anyways Airtel Suckers give you 2GB for 149/- 2g PLAN.Tata Docom is better atleast in that terms.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 11, 2012)

will reliance 4g come with its promised price of rs10/gb...?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 11, 2012)

bsnl ftw  ... i still get 3g speeds in 2g packs..i will be happy if 4g launched...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: 4G launch Tom*



Sujeet said:


> Yup.Check this out.This is what i am getting with Airtel 3G currently on galaxy y.
> Basically peak speeds are achieved in Youtube Video Streaming..Cant say about other video sharing sites.
> *i.minus.com/iEhGCMLUl1zgQ.jpg
> 
> Just dont ask about the weird URL in the Address bar and also why i am using IE9.



whats the speed


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ It is 1MBps check at lower right  part of screen


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

Thats awsome how much u pay per month!


----------



## Kvishal (Apr 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any information on what frequency do the Airtel 4G LTE network work ?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

WTF!! i connected my phone to the computer (3G NETWORK) getting a F#$%*&  1-5 KB/S DAM AIRTEL


----------



## Kvishal (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes the 3G service with Airtel is pathetic. My experience has been Vodafone the 3G was much, much better of all the 3G services available at the moment here.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Apr 11, 2012)

In India if Operator keeps such a high price for new technologies its good to be with old one as right now BB are costing reasonable so that mass can use it.
Let hope when other comes it come down and we get good speed as seeing the plans its seems that they are out to joke.
A network which theoretical can support upload limit of 40Mbps and downstream of 100Mbps and they are offering such a limits for such a high rates.
Its better to stick with old DSL or GPRS


----------



## Aryansh (Apr 11, 2012)

Kvishal said:


> Does anyone have any information on what frequency do the Airtel 4G LTE network work ?



Airtel has been given 20 MHz of BWA spectrum in 2.3 GHz frequency band.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 12, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Thats awsome how much u pay per month!



Apparently just few pennies for what iam getting.
I mean its kind of unlimited trick for free(not completely) 
I have set it up all myself.
Will do a tutorials in hack section very soon it will be unlike any other sucker _free airtel 3g blog that are flooded on net_.


----------



## bowmanjudd (Apr 25, 2012)

well I feel one thing that when any upgraded technology comes into the market suddenly the older service responded very badly.In last few years always it happens to me.I have the 2G connection.At that time the service was good.But when 3G had launched,My 2G service becomes very bad..


----------

